# HELP strange cat keeps coming into house



## buzzmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

Well i tom tom is now 6months old and doing great but last week spotted several cats roaming in the road at night seems female cat and several tom's wanting to be-friend her  she sought refuge in my garden and either me being a fool or just feeling sorry for her feed her she ate 3 tins of food and 2 pouches she was starving yet looking at her she looks clean and well fed! But now as you can guess she keeps coming back i have not fed her as friends have told me if she belongs to someone it unfair but she is rather bullying with my little kitty as he justs wants top play and at first she hissed etc at him but over time when she appears they do play for a bit, my kitty is rather wary of her as he little in comparison to her i would guess she about 3yrs old.

She disappears maybe during the day but come about 5pm and when kitty playing in back garden she appears strolls into the house bold as brass. SHe duely arrived yesterday around 5pm and at 11pm was still ..laying inderneath our car, let tom tom out this morning about 12ish and guess what yes she appeared again she seems despearate for food and i had tom tom's food on worktop she jumped up and trying to get to it!!!

I am a novice when it comes to cats and do not know what to do for the best any help would be greatly appreciated as my hubby tells me DO NOT FEED her but being the softy i am i just want to give her food :confused1:

I have no idea whom she belongs to and she has no collar on her and i have not seen her before in the area?


----------



## buzzmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

opened door again today and she back  normally she disappears for part of the day but goodness knows where she is from i think i am going to have to trawl around the neighborhood and see if anyone owns her! I certainly do not want an owner being upset if cat not returning, i used little watergun on her several times but she jusy keeps coming back and dont want to keep the back door closed all the time as my kitty likes to be able to see me when he playing in back garden


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

I would maybe look into getting a cat detterant that will not harm the cat and discourage her from coming in. But yes i agree don't feed her and try not to stroke her etc...as hard as it may be!!


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

May be worth getting a piccy of her and posting it up around the area as 'seen in the area of ......... road' Couldn't think what else to suggest


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

If she doesn't wear a collar you could get one with a little identity tag. On that tag write a little message and your phone number. If that cat belongs to someone they will get in touch; either being nice about it or giving you a mouthful for putting a collar on their cat (happened to me but at least I knew he wasn't a stray ).


----------



## buzzmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> If she doesn't wear a collar you could get one with a little identity tag. On that tag write a little message and your phone number. If that cat belongs to someone they will get in touch; either being nice about it or giving you a mouthful for putting a collar on their cat (happened to me but at least I knew he wasn't a stray ).


Hi there,

The OH said exactly same last night  he said put a collar on and that with note and give it a few days then we will know if indeed she does belong to someone so tomorrow cat getting new collar  and watch this space, she was meowing this morning at around 6am at my back door and again at about 6.30am, when let my kitty out they both went up to each other touching noses awww and playing, then she disappeared straight after this, my daughter said she was was not about when she was up and about around 8am and she did not go out until 11am and still no sign. So indicates maybe she got a home, needless to say when we got home this afternoon she appeared and out now playing with my kitty .


----------



## buzzmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone for help  and yes trying so hard not to stroke her and encourage her if she does belong to someone don't want to encourage her any further as i know if was me i would be upset if my cat, she beautiful white and ginger and the greenest eyes i have ever seen so here is hoping that when i follow through with putting collar on her her owners will contact me and at least then i will have put my mind at rest and they know that when she comes to my house she get's warm greeting by my kitty  i will keep everyone informed.


----------



## buzzmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

well finally cat appeared and put collar on with tag and little note advising owners (if she has one) to give me a ring left landline and mobile number so will wait and see obviously if collar still in tact after few days and no call would be fair to say she is a stray 

But she got into the house the other day back door was open i came downstairs and there she was laid on rug she went back out when she saw me but then this morning heard OH shouting came downstairs and seems tom tom decided to pee on the rug now not sure if this is because he got her swcent from the rug or just conincidence any needless to say he well and truly saturated the area of the rug luckily bought solution from P&H from feedback on this site when tom tom had accidents in past so damge repair  but OH was like "why he doing that now when litter tray nearby"!

Any ideas? could it be where stray female laid on rug and left her scent and he marking his place, he has been neutured few weeks back?

The saga continues  my daughter hoping stray so we can take her in lol as i would not see any animal go without food and water


----------

